# Salt Water Tank Questions



## Embers To Ashes (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi! My name is liz and I have had some experiance with freshwater tanks, but never salt water. I dont want it to be huge... maybe a twenty of thirty gallon with around 5-7 fish. I hear alot of talk about live rock, what is it and is it nessesary? Im not interested in a brillient peice of art that will cost thousands of dollers. I want to try to keep everything (exept the tank itself) under $300. Is this possible?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Each fish in saltwater needs about 10 gallons for itself, minimum, so 2 or 3 fish is what you'll need to aim for with this.
Live rock is very porous rock, almost always calcium, which is covered inside and out with various organisms. The important ones are the bacteria which live inside the rock. There isn't much oxygen inside the rock, and that makes the bacteria have to switch gears and perform something called DE-nitrification, which converts toxic nitrate into energy and harmless nitrogen gas. As you start to study this stuff, the awesome significance of that will become plain to you.
No, you don't necessarily need it, but it helps. It helps HUGE.

Yes, you can keep a tank of that size to near the $300 mark, but you'll need to shop around like crazy and get the very best deals you can find.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Three words...craigslist (oh what, that isn't three? Fine, four)!

I found my 30g Saltwater tank w/ 10g sump, 40lbs of Live Rock, 1 powerheard, overflow, pump, connections, 96W fixture, heater, scrubbers, extra salt and other misc., and 2 Damselfish for *$150*.

You probably wont find as good a deal as that razz, but there are great deals on Craigslist. I found mine after about 3 months of searching and researching. :smile:


----------



## I catch my own (Sep 1, 2011)

I simply don't trust buying used tanks and equipment, especially used tanks. A used acrylic tank would probably be alright, as long as you carefully check it for any cracks or excessive scratches before you buy.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I've never been done wrong with a used tank, or used lights, but I don't buy used filter, heater, rock, or decor, although I think I'm done buying used tanks cause I have had bad luck with them out of the nine used fish'n'reptile tanks only one survived, but I've never broke a tank I bought new.....hmm...... I hope I don't jinx myself now.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

stop ressurecting!


----------

